# I am making a website - tell me how bad it is.



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

http://www.yokoreynolds.com/mark/main.html#

I am having a website made for my design business.
Please kick the sh-t out of it so I can make it good.

Everything is just a mock up so it is half baked and unfinished and I don't think all the links are good.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Well my first impression is that it looks quite good.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

sweet. did you do all the html for it?

i was a little worried about the testimonials at first but it gives it some nice flair. 
plus, they'll be so impressed you met mary poppins, they'll shut right up.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> sweet. did you do all the html for it?
> 
> i was a little worried about the testimonials at first but it gives it some nice flair.
> plus, they'll be so impressed you met mary poppins, they'll shut right up.


I am doing nothing at all.

I am basically leaving it up to a web designer.
That?s why things are in the third person. Like "Mark is the greatest person on earth, however, thankfully for you he has lowered himself to design things for you like a new study for Marry Pippins. Act fast before he is made a Saint."


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

i like it


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

"I am making a website - tell me how good it is" < Better


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> "I am making a website - tell me how good it is" < Better


Thats true. 
Sometimes itis better to ask for the bad news so that you get it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Personally I think it sucks arse, too late 80,s and conservative, you need to let people know you are willing to go beyond the norm, stretch things to the limit, that's what people want, they want something that's uniquely theirs and you have to show that you are capable of delivering. I guess it depends on the demographic you are aiming your site at. BUT, as you pointed out it's in the early stages.

Push the boundaries mark, don't touch it up, give it the lot!

Greg.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

There is a spelling mistake on the "about Mark" page?>is inovatie meant to mean innovative? and "councelling"..stage one of case study, is that "counselling"?

pictures and layout are good, not sure about the colour scheme. the green is very old fasioned imho.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Im still the same person said:


> Personally I think it sucks arse, too late 80,s and conservative, you need to let people know you are willing to go beyond the norm, stretch things to the limit, that's what people want, they want something that's uniquely theirs and you have to show that you are capable of delivering. I guess it depends on the demographic you are aiming your site at. BUT, as you pointed out it's in the early stages.
> 
> Push the boundaries mark, don't touch it up, give it the lot!
> 
> Greg.


I will send what you said to the designer.
Thanks 
This is some of what I am looking for.
Also nothing is final. All the text is just made up crap. 
It is basically this is where text goes.
This is good because you can give her shit and I stay clean.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Rozanne said:


> There is a spelling mistake on the "about Mark" page?>is inovatie meant to mean innovative? and "councelling"..stage one of case study, is that "counselling"?
> 
> pictures and layout are good, not sure about the colour scheme. the green is very old fasioned imho.


Green is old fashioned he.
What is in?


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Maybe a doof doof sound track might help liven it up a bit :|


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Black Box said:


> Maybe a doof doof sound track might help liven it up a bit :|


Doof doof.

Can I make that the name of my next band?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow Mark! Great to see you got a website with your smiling handsome face :mrgreen: LOL

I agree with Rozanne - Lots of spelling mistakes

Last semester in college, in one of my subjects, we were required to make a Community Development website. Yours looks better than what we made... http://www.buildingcommunitiesqld.com

HAHA.

Like they say, there's always room for improvement.

Most websites get updated all the time so yeah...


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Your website does what it is supposed to do. Provide information.
When I look at it I know exactly where to go and what to do.

Most of the people who look at my site are going rich, older, and impatient. If they have to think to much they will just move on.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

are you going to put a bigger portfolio on the site of the work you've done?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Rozanne said:


> are you going to put a bigger portfolio on the site of the work you've done?


Yup.
Much bigger.
That reminds me.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

mark i am currently doing construction too (actually pretty much the only thing i've ever done job wise since a kid). my dad is a contractor and builds custom homes and does remodeling. i was just thinking...how cool would it be to build a DP house. somewhere where any of us could go to whevever we wanted. we could have people live there, visit, whatever. :shock:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

It actually looks really good. Some bad spelling spotted, but other than that its looks awesome.


----------



## MrEggsalad (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow really nice! There is something a little odd about the background tabs, maybe play with the types of gray you use, but other than that very nice!


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

surfingisfun001 said:


> mark i am currently doing construction too (actually pretty much the only thing i've ever done job wise since a kid). my dad is a contractor and builds custom homes and does remodeling. i was just thinking...how cool would it be to build a DP house. somewhere where any of us could go to whevever we wanted. we could have people live there, visit, whatever. :shock:


If this is for serious, please do it, we need a Support Centre in the real world.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Rozanne said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > mark i am currently doing construction too (actually pretty much the only thing i've ever done job wise since a kid). my dad is a contractor and builds custom homes and does remodeling. i was just thinking...how cool would it be to build a DP house. somewhere where any of us could go to whevever we wanted. we could have people live there, visit, whatever. :shock:
> ...


Yeah that a good id, but i think it is imposible to accomplish. If i ever gonna be a millionaire i would like to help


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

.


----------

